# Essential Book on the Canons of Dort Back In-Print



## dannyhyde (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.oceansideurc.org/ - Pilgrims & Parish (Danny Hyde) - - Great Canons of Dort Back In-Print!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 25, 2008)

Also, see this thread (which has a link to one appendix online):

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/republished-crisis-reformed-churches-37903/


----------



## Guido's Brother (Sep 25, 2008)

I've been looking for this book for years. Glad to hear that it's available again.


----------

